
News of Trump passing cognitive test may make it harder to detect dementia - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/how-trump-taking-a-cognitive-test-may-end-up-skewing-everyone-elses-results/
======
delbel
I noticed this effect before to. I took an IQ test and printed the results.
Later on, I was encouraged to do another test. I did the same test, but
remembered some of the answers so i was able to finish it faster and have more
time to think about the more complex tests. Then it dawned on me, taking the
test twice, or more than twice, would give me bad results because I was
adapting to the problems and solutions. It turns out I misunderstood some of
the tests (you could match sideways on a few visuals which I didn't know) so
my score improved. If I kept at it, I could probably have a perfect IQ -- but
totally bullshit results.

------
jobigoud
From the title I thought this was about it being harder to detect dementia in
Trump due to test exposure. But the worry is actually on detecting dementia in
the general population now that the test has been shared widely.

